# Whats this. Fishcatcher.com



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Right here.

I want to buy one of these. And before I make my desicion I want to know what kind these are. I know the other rhom serra kind were Brandti. Someone already identified it.


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

thats a brandtii i bought one about 5 months ago and frank identified it as a brandtii


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Puddjuice said:


> Right here.
> 
> I want to buy one of these. And before I make my desicion I want to know what kind these are. I know the other rhom serra kind were Brandti. Someone already identified it.


 Just a guess, but dont you think if Ash knew what it was he would identify it and sell it for more?


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

looks like a altuvei


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

can be both still small


----------



## Uncle Buck (Jul 14, 2004)

he has branditi and claims these are a little different.maybe they are from another location


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

What you get could be anything because it says unknown but its definetly a brandti


----------

